# Plastic bin for travel?



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

When I brought my hedgehog home from the breeders I used a sterilight bin (the kind some hedgehog owners use for cadges) lined with an old towel. I am wondering if this is safe for car travel or if I should use something diffrent next time.
Thank you for any input.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I highly recommend getting an actual travel carrier. Something with hard sides and can be buckled in. I figure if you have to slam on your breaks suddenly there is less risk of injury to your hedgehog.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I alwayse have somone hold it for me, but I can see your point.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Holding a pet in your lap is not safe. In an accident or even a sudden stop, the pet will go flying. IMO, a hard sided pet carrier buckled into the back seat is the safest place for an animal. We've had this discussion numerous times on the old forum and if you do a search you can probably find the threads about it. 

Proper pet carriers are readily recognizable by emergency personnel as containing a pet and they will take appropriate actions. Soft sided carriers, lunch box carriers and purse style carriers would usually be overlooked in an accident as they don't look like carriers. 

Hard sided carriers also protect the pet from any flying objects in the event of an accident and being ventilated on all sides ensures there is still ventilation if one or more of the sides gets blocked.


----------

